# Help: can one drill holes into a porcelain toilet?



## paul W (Jun 9, 2010)

I need to replace a toilet bowl. 
Only problem is ...is that one I have been given has not got holes in it for the lid... 
Anyone know how to drill holes through the base to fix a seat and top on?
Thanks

PS: It's porcelain


----------



## handyguys (Jun 9, 2010)

was it a manufacturers defect? if it was designed that way perhaps the manufacturer has a seat that mounts in a different way. I would just get a different toilet and not bother with trying to drill. Drilling will likely result in a wrecked toilet. 

If you really want to try you need something like this
Amazon.com: Lenox Tools 121108DGDS Diamond Grit Hole Saw D/S-8DG, 1/2-Inch or 12.7mm: Home Improvement


----------



## SJNServices (Jun 10, 2010)

Just used one of those bits to drill a one inch hole on a block. Worked awesome!! Use in a light stream of water as they shouldn't be run dry.


----------

